# First split questions



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

I would think that the foragers are going to go back to the parent hive and leave the split weaker. I would try to establish which hive has the original queen and make that hive the "moved" one unless you're going to requeen the queenless hive.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

Certainly no expert, as I just did my first split not too long ago. I took 4 frames, and made sure they had eggs, brood in various stages and some stores. (And the nurse bees I the frames) They are about 5 feet from the main hive. I put an entrance reducer on, and have been feeding them. They made queen cells, and She should have hatched by now, but I'm waiting to get in there and check if she's laying.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

In making the split I would have attempted to divy up the frames of brood more evenly, but as long as there are eggs & plenty of nurse bees in both, you should be okay.

As Barhopper noted, you may end up with a lot of drift back to the original hive. If that happens, you can adjust by simply swapping locations - easy to do if they are side by side.


----------

